# Professional jobs for WHV holders tips



## frazzarello (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi,

my name is Francesco Azzarello and I’m a 24 years old Italian Master student, studying Marketing Management at Bocconi University, Milan.
Currently, I am working in Milan as a market research project developer intern for one of the global leaders in media and consumer data measurement. As for my previous professional experience, I have worked as a steward in a marketing networking event in Tokyo, Japan, where I studied for a 6 months exchange program in 2013, and as a waiter for a few months.
My internship lasts 6 months and will end in mid-October. For the months ahead, I’m planning on focusing on my thesis while working part-time. I will end my studies in April and, in July, I plan on coming to Australia with a Working holiday Visa. Sydney or Melbourne would be my city picks.
My big objective would be to visit Australia but at the same time find a job that can both allow me to build expertise in my professional field (Marketing) and cover for my expenses. For instance, an internship in a big company would help me build competences but wouldn’t pay enough, while a hospitality job could be remunerative but would not add anything to my marketing professional profile.

To sum up my work and academic experience related to Marketing:
- Bachelor Degree in Economics
- Exchange program in Japan
- Master Degree in Marketin Management
- 6 months internship in a market research multinational + let's see what happens until July

What I’d like to understand is if, given my experience and studies, it is realistic to think that a reputable company in the marketing sector (Marketing and sales, advertising, research ecc.) would hire me for a temporary professional job (3 to 6 months), that would make my experience in Australia meaningful also from a career standpoint. What would be the chances? What can I do in the next months to make my profile more desirable for these kind of job opportunities? Which sectors or sub-sectors in Marketing are the hottest and most demanding now?
I would be extremely grateful if you could give me whatever information you may have on these questions.

Every small tip you can give is a gift I’ll make the best of!

Many thanks!!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Only chance you would have is if it is a contract/temporary position. Full time they won't look at you on a WHV for a professional position. They don't want to have to recruit and train someone again in 6 months.


----------



## frazzarello (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Mish,

Thanks for your reply. Actually a contract/temporary position would be ok for me, as long as it is in the Marketing sector. I'd like to understand if there are portals to access contract/temporary jobs on the web, do you have any idea??


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just try seek. Alot of the recruitment agencies will advertise there. Otherwise just google the recruitment agencies and see if they look after recruitment for your occupation.


----------

